# Senior male with assorted tumours



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Sad to say that my eldest dog (11.5 years old) has assorted tumours - a large one on his spleen, a large one one on his neck (both of these are about the size of an apple), a small one on his upper lip and assorted small black skin lumps which have recently started to appear in various places on his body and legs.

There don't though appear to be any viable treatment options due to the proliferation of his assorted lumps - treat one of the main ones and you're left with another which also needs invasive treatment. The one on his neck will apparently be especially difficult to remove due to its location and the way that it's tangled up with other important structures in the neck and the proximity to the windpipe, jugular, various nerves, etc.

Thankfully none of these tumours or lumps appear to be causing him any problems, but they likely will one day. 

I've consulted with assorted vets and there really doesn't seem to be a good option. An operation is incredibly risky and, to be honest, he may need multiple operations therefore more suffering for him. Chemo is a possibility but there are no guarantees and the possibility of many side effects. 

Are there any 'natural' remedies or diets which may help in any way, if only to stop the growth of the tumours?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry. 

I'm not aware of any natural treatments, hopefully some of the other members may know of something that will be helpful.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Have they done FNA to find out what kind of cancer it is? The splenic one seems like the one to remove, imo.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

FNA has been done on the one on his neck and it's a type of malignant melanoma. They're in fact more concerned about the one on his neck which is the most difficult to remove.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I am so sorry. I figured the neck was a no-go but worried the splenic mass was a hemangiosarcoma... there have been people who have staved off bleed outs with this herb- Yunnan Baiyao Capsule but I have not heard of anything for malignant melanoma. Someone told me once that the closer those are to the dog's mouth, the better- I dk if that is true or not. I had previously assumed chemo for dogs was as hard on them as it is on humans, but my daughter told me they tolerate it very well and do not have as many side effects as people do. Not very helpful, I am sorry...


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendation. Apparently some dogs handle chemo okay but it depends on the form of chemo - some apparently handle it badly.


----------

